# 2014 Altima S Radiator crack HELP



## spooch (Jun 26, 2014)

Car was driven for two months. A/C stopped blowing cold after 30 min. Found that radiator had small crack and engine got too hot so A/C automatically cut-off. Anyone familiar with the possibility of the radiator crack being a manafacturing issue in the way it was mounted etc.,? I was told that there was impact to the radiator for it to get a crack. So the warranty will not cover. Car was never in any accident and never had radiator impacted. Any ideas how this can occur. 2k mi on car.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Get a second opinion from another Nissan dealer. State that you've never been in an accident; a VIN report should verify this. The warranty should cover the item as a manufacturing defect.


----------

